# Attention Kato UniTrack experts



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I have a UniTrack Double Crossover where one of the four points work some of the times and at other times the manual lever does not travel all the way. Only about half way. This all started a few months ago while I was ballasting. Despite much care, I must have gotten some diluted white glue in the mechanism. At that time and several times later I flushed the mechanism with alcohol and it seemed to work. I thought, all's well that ends well. Not so, Now I have intermittent failure on one of the coil mechanisms as if not enough voltage to trip. So now I have tried a little graphite power which seems to help, but not completely. I am suspect of the twin coil becoming magnetically saturated but I can't prove it nor do I know all about the coils working. I will be quite difficult to remove the double crossover so I am searching for suggestions.:dunno:
Thanks!


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm afraid it's time to purchase and install a new double crossover. 😉


----------



## cathouse willy (Mar 5, 2017)

I've had a similar problem with a kato turnout (glue in the manual throw lever slot) I was able to take it apart and clean all of it out so now it works well.I'd put money on your problem being glue in the works and not a magnetic trouble. Either way, fix or replace it will have to be removed.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I have found that if I spray, via a little red tube, DeoxIT D5 into the manual tab that it works for quite a while and maybe until the liquid drys out. DeoxIT D5 is a contact cleaner and lubrication agent. It is safe on plastics and I have used it for quite a while. (I have put a small amount on a Dust Monkey and it cleans and improves connection between the loco and track.) Anyway, it appears to help in the switch but the effects do not last for except a few hours.. I spray some into the turnout point lever and then operate the turnout many times hoping to clean what may be glue residue. As I said, it helps for a while but then the point doesn't engage all of the way. ???


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Ballast bits?*

Broke Curmudgeon:

I too doubt the "coil" problem is electrical, or magnetic. I make my own turnouts, so I mus admit that I have not used a Kato turnout. However, I've seen this kind of thing happen on Atlas, and other, turnouts, several times. The fact that your turnout stopped working properly right after ballasting, is significant. It's awfully easy, and very common, for a bit of ballast to get down into the mechanism. The most common location is the throwbar, and the ties next to it. Ballast can also get into other areas of the turnout. Some modelers choose not to ballast their turnouts at all, for just this reason. You mentioned that both the manual lever, and the twin coil machine, had acted up. You might look at any parts that are common to both the lever, and the coils. I think you may end up doing what was suggested earlier. Carefully disassemble the turnout and clean & lightly lubricate the innards. In the process, you will likely find, and fix the problem. 

Good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I think that there is a entity that must haunt my layout! I know that my old brain is easily confused, but this has me thinking that I should check into the State Hospital or start going to church.
After weeks of the double crossover working with only the afore discussed problem, the problem has shifted to another point. The original point seems to be working OK now. The other has the same symptoms as the first. :dunno:
Does anyone have a schematic or wiring diagram with a parts exploded view of the Kato UniTrak Double Crossover. All I know is that there are four coils all connected to on input wire. I would like to see the inner workings of the crossover. I may have to just replace the unit. But, at this time, it would be quite difficult. 
I am beginning to doubt my sanity!:smilie_auslachen:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Possible help*



BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I think that there is a entity that must haunt my layout! I know that my old brain is easily confused, but this has me thinking that I should check into the State Hospital or start going to church.
> After weeks of the double crossover working with only the afore discussed problem, the problem has shifted to another point. The original point seems to be working OK now. The other has the same symptoms as the first. :dunno:
> Does anyone have a schematic or wiring diagram with a parts exploded view of the Kato UniTrak Double Crossover. All I know is that there are four coils all connected to on input wire. I would like to see the inner workings of the crossover. I may have to just replace the unit. But, at this time, it would be quite difficult.
> I am beginning to doubt my sanity!:smilie_auslachen:


BrokeCurmudgeon;

Have you checked with the Manufacturer? Kato is very good at service and support of its products. You might be able to get the info you want from them. By the way, the moving of the problem within the crossover is consistent with the idea of a bit of ballast, or whatever, loose inside the unit. It could have been shifted over to the new trouble spot by the inner workings of the crossover operating. I doubt it really has anything to do with your mental state; but I could be crazy, you never know.:dunno:

Good luck on your gremlin hunt!:cheeky4:

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

```

```



traction fan said:


> BrokeCurmudgeon;
> 
> Have you checked with the Manufacturer? Kato is very good at service and support of its products. You might be able to get the info you want from them. By the way, the moving of the problem within the crossover is consistent with the idea of a bit of ballast, or whatever, loose inside the unit. It could have been shifted over to the new trouble spot by the inner workings of the crossover operating. I doubt it really has anything to do with your mental state; but I could be crazy, you never know.:dunno:
> 
> ...


Kato USA won't provide an exploded parts view as it is against their Policies.
I suppose that I will just have to buy a new one or live with the intermitten problem... Thank all!


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

I've used some of the Kato N-scale unitrack switches and double crossovers, 1980's production. As I recall, the bottom metal cover comes off with small screws and you can access the innards. You'll have to take the unit out of your layout to work on it. You may be able to just clean out stray particles from inside the housing to get it working properly. I believe I did that once, to get out stray particles of ballast. The solenoids have simple two-wire control, using straight or reverse polarity for the two positions. The Kato switches worked _*excellent*_ for me, no trains stalling or derailing.


----------

